# Just found a new cool treat for my Chi...



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I found on the internet a few weeks ago a recipe for Honeydew melon Sorbet and thought we'd all enjoy it, so I made it and we're not that crazy about it. It's alright, but we never eat honeydew. We like cantelope and watermelon, which I might try making a sorbet with them some time. Anyway, not wanting to throw out the Honeydew Sorbet, I gave Midgie a little bit today to see if she liked it, plus it'll help cool her down on such a hot day. She didn't eat all of what I put in the bowl, which might have been a little too much, but I'm leaving it down in case she wants more later. Just thought I'd share as it's all natural (no sugar added) and just a teaspoon of lemon juice.








https://www.tastemade.com/videos/honeydew-sorbet


----------

